
The Rise and Fall of Thinking Machines - byrneseyeview
http://www.inc.com/magazine/19950915/2622.html
======
ced
It reads a lot like Google, with the gourmet chef and the catering to hackers.
Only the outcome is radically different.

------
mynameishere
Substitute "Amtrak" and it's basically the same story.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Amtrak was a subsidy to keep old technology around because that old technology
employed lots of people; Thinking Machines was supposed to be new technology
that would replace lots of people.

Governments are too schizophrenic to be consistent.

------
juwo
totally unconnected from my world. but thought provoking - the kings and
queens of hitech.

